

Warming Up to the Officeless Office - orky56
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304818404577349783161465976.html?google_editors_picks=true

======
dsr_
Instant reaction: wow, I don't want to work for a company that would treat
anyone that way.

Second thought: why aren't these people working from home? What benefit is
seen from bringing them into a central location where they don't have any
space of their own to work in?

